# Is my budgie plucking or molting?



## PurpleBudgie (Apr 11, 2018)

So I’m a new budgie owner and right now I only have one budgie.I have had her for a month or two and I’m unsure if she is plucking or is just moulting! I am in desperate need for help!


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey PurpleBudgie!

Check out some of the stickies on the forum - There are some great articles here about molting and plucking:
Miserable Molting
Feather Picking/Plucking/Chewing/Over-Preening
Budgie Molting

How can you tell the difference between preening and picking?

Hope this helps and would love some pics of your birdy baby!


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

When budgies molt there are often lots of feathers, especially down and smaller body feathers along with several larger (even wing feathers) often a day's worth "collection".
It's rare for budgies to "pluck" like some larger parrots but plucking will typically show patches of missing feathers. Check out the stickies and enjoy your new budgie.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The title of your thread has been changed.
"Help" is not a descriptive nor appropriate title for a thread. 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It is a rare occurrence for budgies to pluck. 

Whenever you ask a question on the forum (if after you’ve read the Stickies and sub-sections and can’t find the answer first), it’s best to give us more detail so that people can more effectively reply to your concern. Pictures also help. We like to use a free photo sharing site like Imgur for uploading pics. Thanks


----------

